# Found this 30 day free collage maker



## Reble (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is the free site to download for 30 days: Have Fun, I sure did.... :saludando:

If I can do it anyone can..... :bgrin

http://www.download.com/Collage-Maker/3000...4-10673000.html


----------



## ohmt (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh that's too neat! Thanks!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 13, 2007)

i downloaded this thing...should give me something to do



Thanks for sharing good job on yours


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are mine that I put together I am still learning the ropes on this program..Very cool....Just thought I would share mine too..


----------



## Reble (Aug 14, 2007)

Great Job,,,,

Keep them coming would like to see more of what we really can do..... :lol:

Unfortunate this is only a 30 day trial, does anyone have a free site for a collage that can be used anytime....????? Please share....


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 14, 2007)

Well now you got me hooked! Stayed up u til midnight playing with this even though I have Photoshop...this was so easy. Did several but will post them separate in case they are large. Mary


----------



## MInx (Aug 14, 2007)

Buckskin gal said:


> Well now you got me hooked! Stayed up u til midnight playing with this even though I have Photoshop...this was so easy. Did several but will post them separate in case they are large. Mary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*So is it simply free for thirty days or does it automatically start billing you after that? I'd like to try it but can't afford to be signed up for anything later?*

Great idea!

Maxine

*OOPS meant this to be a seperate post, sorry.*

So is it simply free for thirty days or does it automatically start billing you after that? I'd like to try it but can't afford to be signed up for anything later?

Great idea!

Maxine


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think its going to bill you at all. They didn't ask for any information from me when I downloaded it. After 30 days I am guessing you just cant use it anymore.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 14, 2007)

I have done one more


----------



## Endless (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is mine! It's fun, you can buy the downloadable version its around $20 and I am pretty sure it has even more bells and whistles.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 14, 2007)

I think when my trial is over im going to buy the full version too...


----------



## Reble (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice guys, I was at the Doctors office and done some shopping, came home and loved looking at all your collages.

Thanks for sharing::: more more



: Good Job. :lol:


----------



## ohmt (Aug 14, 2007)

I did it!!

okay....sorry I'm posting this with a for sale sign on it, but I just wanted to show everyone that ME...the very uncoordinated and unartistic ME did this. LOVE IT!






Thanks for the tip on this!


----------



## Reble (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like a lot more trying this and not sharing. :lol:

Great Job to all who have posted... :saludando:

Using this site and my photo filtre....

Having trouble stopping now.. A Couple more to share...


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 15, 2007)

Just thought I would add this is sooo awesome thanks for finding this neat thing



I plan to design a bunch and add them to my site and what not



Oh yes and I plan to a create a binder too. This is alot of fun and gives me something to do


----------



## Reble (Aug 15, 2007)

You are so WELCOME, I am enjoying doing these also, can you tell,

Easy for the professional as long has you have the right equipment...

( just joking)


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a Mac Mini, and I downloaded it and now it says I can't open the download beacause there is no application to open it with.....whaaat??



:

Anyone else have a mac?  I really want to try this, you guys are making some pretty darn AMAZING stuff.


----------



## BeckyG (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh, WOW.... this is just *Too Cool !!! *

The collage's look Great!

I am going to have to try it out myself!

-Becky


----------



## Ferin (Aug 15, 2007)

Great job everyone!

I downloaded the trial and I really like this program. Here are a few Ive made so far.


----------



## Reble (Aug 15, 2007)

Love the one with the horses jumping Great Job :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Reble (Aug 15, 2007)

Look what I have done, went and copy a scene and than just edited and mask.

this is amazing ...... What do you guys think??????


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey how did you do that??


----------



## Reble (Aug 15, 2007)

First go find a scene like from wallpaper etc., on the internet. make sure you click on larger picture than copy that one.

Go back to collages and put it up on photo. Make it larger there.

than hit photo again and downsize your picture to the scene.

go to custom mask, than I go to my Photo Filtre to resize the photo and here you go..

These are pictures of our Seniors we take our minis too.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 15, 2007)

These are all very cool!! I am downloading as we speak so we will see what I can come up with! looks like lots of fun!!


----------



## RedWagon (Aug 15, 2007)

This is so much fun! I love looking at everyone's creations! Here's one of mine. I love this! Thanks so much for posting the link!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Short & Sassy- :aktion033: :aktion033:



: :aktion033: :aktion033: Those are very nice and I love the horse in the first one especially! What a looker!

Good job, everybody.

Leia


----------



## Reble (Aug 15, 2007)

Love all the different layouts and colours..

Please check out my web site been working on it for last couple of days.

Thanks keep the collages coming :lol:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 16, 2007)

Just goofin around and made something a little different!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 16, 2007)

Some cuties!!


----------



## Reble (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are FANTASTIC :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Iam going to try one with my Stallion in the background and all his foals around him on my foal page.

Keep them coming.... :lol:


----------



## Reble (Aug 16, 2007)

Been asked how to save your collages ???? go to:

File: Than Save as Graphic to what ever file you prefer.



:

Boy took awhile put here is my collages of our Sire: with all his foals so far todate:


----------



## twister (Aug 16, 2007)

Mary, I love this program, it is so easy to use, I am not at all computer literate so if I can use it anyone can.

Yvonne


----------



## Firefall (Aug 17, 2007)

I've downloaded it too but how do you make the edges of the photo's soft and transparent with out straight lines? Mine are all just square.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 17, 2007)

click on the picture and then underneath the top tool bar hit masking....


----------



## Firefall (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you I'll try it! :aktion033:


----------



## Lexie (Aug 18, 2007)

Not a Mini, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 18, 2007)

oh that came out really nice i really like it


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 20, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow,

i would love to learn to do this.

great job everyone. All of them look great.I really love the ones with the foals.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 21, 2007)

Reble wow I like how you did yours with your stallions foals!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok thought I would share mine! Pretty simple but, I sure had a blast =)


----------



## Reble (Aug 22, 2007)

Just a question to all... Does anyone have a free collage maker that we can download and use for ever?

This one is only good for 31 days... than you have to buy it for around $30.00 .

Just asking? Thanks... :lol: Love to try another one to see how it works?


----------



## Buckskin gal (Aug 22, 2007)

Over the years I have tried several collage makers but this one is by far the best and I would say worth the $30.00. It is so easy to use compared to others and I do like simplicity! Thanks for letting us know about it..I have had so much fun expermenting with different pictures and backgrounds! Mary



Reble said:


> Just a question to all... Does anyone have a free collage maker that we can download and use for ever?
> 
> This one is only good for 31 days... than you have to buy it for around $30.00 .
> 
> Just asking? Thanks... :lol: Love to try another one to see how it works?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Aug 22, 2007)

Here are some of mine and I'm just getting started LOL! I LOVE this program!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is one I did of our 07' colt *Axel*






I love it


----------



## Endless (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh that one is very nice!!



:


----------

